#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Oxford English Dictionary 2nd Edition v3.0 Updated April 2009 (Win/Mac)

## chel_adel

As well as the full content of the Oxford English Dictionary (Second Print Edition), and the three Additions volumes, this updated edition of the OED on CD-ROM now includes almost 2,000 new words and phrases from the OED's ongoing research programme. Incorporates software improvements whilst retaining the clear interface and easy-to-use functionality of the previous CD-ROM version. The powerful Advanced Search makes it possible to exploit the vast wealth of information in the OED to the full. Complex search expressions can be built through the use of Boolean operators, case-sensitive searching, exact character searching, restricting searches to the previous search results, searching in pronunciations, and an extended range of wildcard options The Automatic Lookup feature enables fast access to the OED headwords from any Microsoft Office 97, 2000, XP, 2003, 2007, or Windows application. This feature can also be used to look up words in the definition or quotation text.



This download gives you two .daa files (CD1 and CD2): you will need to mount both of these images with PowerISO.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This download gives you two .daa files (CD1 and CD2): you will need to mount both of these images with PowerISO.

*IMPORTANT #1: Burning the first OED backup image 'OED2E3_A.daa' to CD will produce a corrupted disc, as its copyright protection (SafeDisc
v2.4.011) information was lost.

IMPORTANT #2: You will need to remount the second .daa image
('OED2E3_B.daa') as requested (it will ask you once per month).

How To Install:


1. Mount images with PowerISO
2. Follow installation prompts, use a "Full" installation
3. Reboot
4. Make sure second .daa ('OED2E3_B.daa') is mounted
5. Run and exit Oxford English Dictionary
6. Unmount all images
7. Done

IF YOU NEED TO REINSTALL, MAKE SURE...
      The C-Dilla License Management System is uninstalled
      The OED itself is uninstalled
      The OED folder (e.g. '\Program Files\OED\') is _fully_ wiped
      The hidden folder 'C_DILLA' (usually 'C:\C_DILLA') is also
       _fully_ wiped
      You do a full file search for '*dilla*' and wipe appropriately
*See More: Oxford English Dictionary 2nd Edition v3.0 Updated April 2009 (Win/Mac)

----------


## jisaav

its a grear sharig, but sincerely I wont download it, too many steps...

But thanks a lot!

----------


## stilasca

They are really very cool, very wonderful 
Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..
Glad it works as expected for you
looking good

----------


## randomwave

thanks, i need it to improve my english

----------

